# Update on AmericanSteve



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

Well I came here to update some of you on my situation but found I had my account deleted or something so I'm back as higgsb - the God Particle!

Well my poor **** wife had her missed miscarriage and delivered a 1lb embodiment of all my anger and rage. I felt really bad, even cried and since that delivery, its like ... hard to explain. I don't think about her affair much at all. It's definitely better for me. I think she has suffered enough and I'm ready to move on. 

To Costa Rica that is. We bought a new house, impulsively I think, but we move in Aug 1st so I delayed my departure until Aug 11th. Still not sure how she'll handle it all but it's her choice.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

"We"? Is your wife coming with you? Kids?


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

No - she wants to stay in Indiana.
She loves living in America, the crazy b!tch!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The reason you could not get into your AmericanSteve account is that TAM had a universal password reset due to a security breach. You were supposed to reset your password on that account. So you still need to do this. You cannot have two accounts on TAM.

If you no longer have access to the email account you used when you created the AmericanSteve, you can send a PM to Yungster (the administrators) and ask them to merge your two account into AmericanSteve account with your new password and email address. 

Please let me know once your accounts have been merged.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Your wife had a miscarriage of a 1lb embryo/fetus; the result of an extra-marital affair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go read his main thread. It's a wow.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

notmyrealname4 said:


> His new ID doesn't have those threads. Do you have a link, by chance?


To get to AmericanSteve's profile page, all you need to do is to change account name in the address bar. 

Here is a link to all of his threads.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/search.php?searchid=61622265


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So let me get this straight she had an affair the last time when you were teaching in another country and now you buy a house, and your going to costa rico with out her and the kids and you call her crazy......so you think she will not cheat again on you. good luck with that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Your wife had a miscarriage of a 1lb embryo/fetus; the result of an extra-marital affair.
> 
> Don't know the backstory, she must feel guilty, confused, sad, bewildered,loss, shame . . . and I don't know what else.
> 
> You are divorcing and moving to Costa Rica. Or, you are staying married but living separately.


Long story short: No. But you will see that in his threads. Based on the time line he gave in two threads, the baby was his. But he had so much rage built up against her that he didn't care at all... and apparently still couldn't care less about his wife, as he still refers to her by derogatory terms. 

But, good to know you are going to Costa Rica, Steve. Maybe time away from her will help lessen that anger. And I am glad the rage seems to have dissipated, too. Hopefully, you both will be able to think about what you really want in the future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Costa Rica - do they have a Trappist monastery there? Maybe you can join them and learn the value of silence.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, read his thread. It is actually quite interesting. This guy never settled down and people lost their minds when some of us suggested setting his wife free. I mean he is being completely honest in his thread and people were still angry at those of us who said GTFO of the marriage. Yes, I know, he had kids. Go read his threads, IMO, it is better to have a missing parent than a checked out part time one, who brings constant turmoil whenever they appear..


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

She'll likely find someone else to occupy her time in your absence.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

She cheated due to neglect, no excuse at all but there is no excuse for neglect in a marriage either. Just saying....


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

Neglect isn't a reason for divorce ?

No, she cheated because she wanted to...


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Emotional neglect and abandonment is a reason for divorce and happens to be the biggest factor for older women pushing for divorce.

If you are Christian the only basis for divorce appears to be cheating so I guess physical and emotional abuse are acceptable. (  )
Cheating is wrong under any circumstances but I think many males in particular do not realise the enormity of the damage emotional neglect has on a marriage. The idea is that if they earn money, provide for the family, shag the wife regularly then all is well.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

cgiles said:


> Neglect isn't a reason for divorce ?
> 
> No, she cheated because she wanted to...


There's never any valid reason for infidelity, no, but the circumstances that result in it can vary wildly.

The person who is neglected, humiliated, abused, etc. and who finds solace in somebody else's arms is a far cry from the person who cheats because some guy/girl hits on them and makes them feel good.

At the end of the day, infidelity is still the same thing - we can all agree on that. It should never happen, and it's never justified. If a relationship is bad enough that it drives one person to do that, it should have ended beforehand. But not everybody is in a "normal" situation in which leaving is an easily obtained option.

Occasionally it's hard to feel bad for the BS.


----------

